# I got my eye on this one Please let me know what you Think ;-)



## Tdoggy187 (Feb 26, 2010)

Refurbished HP Black 8200 Desktop PC with Intel Core i5 Processor, 4GB Memory, 1TB Hard Drive and Windows 7 Professional (Monitor Not Included)

List price is $262.79 


I'm thinking this would work lovely for my bots ;-)

I would upgrade it to the 16GB ram "memory" right away... Says Max...


The i5 processor is what really caught my eye... 

So what do you think worth the 262.79?????

I got to get a price on a stick of 8GB of ram "memory"


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm not an HP fan, but for that price, go for it.


----------



## Tdoggy187 (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm a little confused on the max "ram" memory though. It says 16gb. But when googling this machine Iv'e seen 32gb. If it really does max out at 32gb I'm buying this machine! Iv'e seen it a little cheaper at other places already....


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

It has 4 DIMM slots so 32gb theoretically. This isn't definite and I can't imagine the need for that much memory in normal use.


----------



## Tdoggy187 (Feb 26, 2010)

Yeah I won't need right out of the gate. But with all the bots I need eventually it will serve its purpose ;-) Of course now I'm looking at ones with I7 Processor. Is there anything out there more powerful then the I7???


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

There are many versions of I5 and I7. The top one actually costs 1.7K just for the chip. Obviously not for home use. http://files.shareholder.com/downlo...Jul_03_16_Recommended_Customer_Price_List.pdf


----------



## Tdoggy187 (Feb 26, 2010)

I had no idea. Wow thank you for the information! Link wasn't working at first. But I just got it to work :facepalm: :thumb:

I'm still using dual core Dell Optiplexs lol My Dell optiplex 755 with 6GB of Ram "memory" seems to be at its max. 

One day I really want to build a computer. But not just yet. And this will be the place I will be asking for I'm sure "alot of help" lol




:hide:


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

These older slimline Hp and Dell units are available everywhere at such prices.
HP 8200 Elite SFF Desktop Core i5-2400 3.10GHz 4GB Memory 500GB HDD
I wouldn't buy it at any price because those units have really poor quality power supplies that don't last long and the unit is easily 4-5 years old. They are also so difficult to add decent video cards or make any real upgrade improvements. I would bet the hard drive is original and might last a year, save your money for a decent unit is my opinion.


----------



## Tdoggy187 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thank You Rich ;-) Thank You for the info! I figured their had to be a reason they were so cheap. I'm not a gamer. But who knows maybe in the future I'll try some gaming. So I guess video card will matter.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Yeah what bothers me also about the slimline is those cheap under powered power supplies that don't last long and the worst part about that is they are expensive and you can't buy a better one again which you would need to do say for gaming, you couldn't do so. I rebuilt many of those for clients using micro cases and a regular motherboard rather than wasting money on a worthless power supply for $100 or more.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

At Walmart you can get money for a trade in against the price. The unit has a one year warranty extendable to 3 years for $34.


----------



## Tdoggy187 (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh wow that is not bad at all. I could trade in my old dell dimensions. I wonder if they would take them? I got 2 Dell Dimension 4700's. I saw a guy recently upgrade the Dell Dimension 4700 to Windows 10 with 2GB of ram and a 160GB hard drive. Mine still have windows XP and 34.3 GB Hard drives. I'm hoping to add some slave drives to them soon enough. See what they can do ;-) Iv'e already seen a I7 processor in an optiplex for around 320....


----------

